# will this turbo work?



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I was slumming throught the junkyard today and came accross a 1991 1g DSM with a 4g63t in it and was wondering if this turbo can be made to work in a 1995 GA16DE Sentra?Does anybody make a manifold with the same flange as this turbo for my engine?Thanks.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

there was SO a thread about this recently...but i cant find it...i guess ill keep looking, let me know if you find it first

but basically i think its a matter of getting a manifold for the ga with the same turbo flange as the dsm turbo

edit: post 600


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah, I think I remember reading it at one point, but can't remember the subject line.The thing is, I can get this turbo for like $50 and it is in beautiful condition.No shaft play and spins freely.The car is also in a good state of maintenance with clean crankcase and showed signs of good maintenance.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

I think some welding and cutting needs to be done for it to fit the GA manifold IIRC.... For fifty bucks, what the hey just go ahead and buy the thing... It might be worth it and possibly offset the cost of getting on the manifold. If it doesnt work you could always sell it off on dsmtrader, ebay, etc.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

just buy the thing, you can always try to use it for a core charge!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Buy the 4G63, too, while you're at it... 

Might as well just make a custom manifold.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I know this is a little different (1st gen vs. 2nd gen turbo), but same principles.

Allow myself to reference......myself.
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34385


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

IIRC, it was a TD05, but it had 2 bolts from the bottom , 2 from the top.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

No, that's correct, a 14B uses the TD05 Housing. You'll still need a custom mani whether you like it or not. Pretty good turbo though, good up to 19 psi


----------

